# Hot Turkey Sandwiches TNT



## kadesma (Apr 28, 2010)

This is a good sandwich when it's not Thanksgiving and ou really want a hot sandwich.Preheat oven to325 Take  8 slices of sourdough French bread and layer it in a buttered shallow baking dish. Layer them with sliced thin onion rings,about 1 lb. of sliced turkey breast, I cook a breast the day before. You need enough to cover the 8 slices of toast. sprinkle with salt and pepper Add  slices of tomato,  about 3-4 tomatos  sliced and 8  Monterey Jack cheese slices. Bake 10 min. 
In saucepan melt 4 Tab. of   butter add 1/4 c.a/p flour, Slowly add 3 c. milk stirring til  thick and smooth.Now stir in 2 c.grated  Gruyere cheese til melted, add salt, white pepper and 1/8 tea. paprika. Spread sauce over each sandwich. Bake for 10 min til sauce is hot and bubbly and golden
. enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Apr 28, 2010)

That sounds like a hot brown Kades...


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh Yum! You've done it again kades!


----------



## babetoo (Apr 28, 2010)

put a turkey breast on my shoppng list


----------



## kadesma (Apr 28, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> That sounds like a hot brown Kades...


What is a hot brown Mimi? I love to trade and try new ideas.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Apr 28, 2010)

getoutamykitchen said:


> Oh Yum! You've done it again kades!


Thank you  
I love to share and trade.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Apr 28, 2010)

babetoo said:


> put a turkey breast on my shoppng list


Hi Babe,
I love turkey but a full on is just to much so I get a small breast or half breast and then I can have just enough to satisfy myself for several days.
kadesma


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Apr 28, 2010)

kadesma said:


> What is a hot brown Mimi? I love to trade and try new ideas.
> kades



It's a very popular sandwich from Kentucky made with roast turkey, tomato, bacon on white bread with a cream sauce... I saw it on Throwdown with my Bobby... 

So it's pretty much the same cept for your cheese sounds much more yummy than a plain ole whitesauce...


----------



## kadesma (Apr 28, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> It's a very popular sandwich from Kentucky made with roast turkey, tomato, bacon on white bread with a cream sauce... I saw it on Throwdown with my Bobby...
> 
> So it's pretty much the same cept for your cheese sounds much more yummy than a plain ole whitesauce...


Thanks Mimi, have to admit I love the cheese
kades


----------



## babetoo (Apr 28, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Hi Babe,
> I love turkey but a full on is just to much so I get a small breast or half breast and then I can have just enough to satisfy myself for several days.
> kadesma


 

sounds good to me, i would just like to have a few sandwiches. hope not to salty. all the packaged stuff is.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 28, 2010)

babetoo said:


> sounds good to me, i would just like to have a few sandwiches. hope not to salty. all the packaged stuff is.



That's why I buy fresh or frozen turkey breast I make sure they are not brined and have no add injected salt. I mostly leave salt out and use somepepper and i like Mrs. Dash no added salt you will get use to it. I havee to watch salt and how much I drink each day. So make sure to try and find a halv breast and I have the butcher cut it half for me. Then I freeze half and cook the rest,You can freeze so of the cooked slices as well.
kades


----------



## babetoo (Apr 29, 2010)

kadesma said:


> That's why I buy fresh or frozen turkey breast I make sure they are not brined and have no add injected salt. I mostly leave salt out and use some pepper and i like Mrs. Dash no added salt you will get use to it. I haver to watch salt and how much I drink each day. So make sure to try and find a halve breast and I have the butcher cut it half for me. Then I freeze half and cook the rest,You can freeze so of the cooked slices as well.
> kades


 
the only ones on my vons website were way to salty, none fresh. they did have thighs , fresh, so i bought couple of those. i prefer dark meat anyway. 

bobby flay, did a hot brown on yesterday. sounds similar. gotta watch the salt in cheese though. tried to buy mrs dash at von's. did have only the hot version. oh well.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 29, 2010)

babetoo said:


> the only ones on my vons website were way to salty, none fresh. they did have thighs , fresh, so i bought couple of those. i prefer dark meat anyway.
> 
> bobby flay, did a hot brown on yesterday. sounds similar. gotta watch the salt in cheese though. tried to buy mrs dash at von's. did have only the hot version. oh well.


I like dark meat as well. My family tease me about the leg at Thanksgiving, calling Henery the 8th, I hope you enjoy when you try. If you can't get your store to get you a Mrs. Dash let me know and I can send you one if you'd like.
Kades


----------

